# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնություն 2010

## BOBO

Ժող տեսաք Հայաստանը ոնց Թուրքիայի հետ ընգավ, տենց էլ գուշակում էի է:
Արդեն կարելիա "Հայաստան - Թուրքիա հանդիպում" թեմա բացել :Jpit: 
Բա Իսպանիան.... :Smile:  Ջաղջախելու ենք :Jpit: 


*Մոդերատորական. թեմայում տեղ են գտել մի քանի հարցումներ:

Հարցում 1/16*
*Հարցում 1/8*
*Հարցում 1/4*
*Հարցում 1/2*
*Հարցում 3 տեղ*

----------


## Array

1.Իսպանիա
2._թուրքիա_
3.Բոսնիա-հերցեգովինա
4.Բելգիա
5.*Հայաստան*
6.Էստոնիա
 Էտքան էլ ծանր խումբ չի,հա: Մնում ա ճիշտ մարզիչ ճարենք,ու Աֆրիկան մեզ ա սպասելու  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

մի հատ սայթ ասեք, որ սաղ թիմերը տեսնենք ով ում հետա... ուեֆա-ի սայթում չկա գրած :Sad: 

իսկ Հայաստանը 4-րդ տեղը հաստատ ունի(եթե վերջի 2 խաղերի նման չխաղան). մնումա մի քիչ գազ տան ու դեպի աֆրիկա :Vayreni:

----------


## BOBO

-----------------------------------*ԵՎՐՈՊԱ*
*A Խումբ*----------*B Խումբ*------*C Խումբ*---------*D Խումբ*---------*E Խումբ*
Պորտուգալիա--Հունաստան----Չեխիա----------Գերմանիա ------Իսպանիա 
Շվեդիա----------Իսրայել---------Լեհաստան-----Ռուսաստան-----Թուրքիա
Դանիա----------Շվեյցարիա-----Հս. Իռլանդիա---Ֆինլանդիա------Բելգիա
Հունգարիա-----Մոլդովա--------Սլովակիա-------Ուելս-------------Բոսնիա և Հերցոգովինա
Ալբանիա--------Լատվիա-------Սլովենիա--------Ադրբեջան--------*Հայաստան*
Մալթա----------Լյուքսեմբուրգ--Սան Մարինո---Լիխտեյնշտեյն---Էստոնիա

*F Խումբ* ---------*G Խումբ*----*H Խումբ*-----*I  Խումբ*
Խորվաթիա-----Ֆրանսիա----Իտալիա------Հոլանդիա
Անգլիա----------Ռումինիա---Բուլղարիա--Շոտլանդիա
Ուկրաինա------Սերբիա------Իռլանդիա----Նորվեգիա
Բելառուս--------Լիտվա-------Կիպրոս------Մակեդոնիա
Ղազախստան--Ավստրիա----Վրաստան----Իսլանդիա
Անդորրա--------Ֆարերներ---Չեռնոգորիա

----------


## Մանե

> *Մնում ա ճիշտ մարզիչ ճարենք*,ու Աֆրիկան մեզ ա սպասելու


Հով,բայց էդպիսին Հայաստանում կգտնվի՞ :Think: 
Դե մեկ ա Պորտերֆիլդը ուրիշ էր,էլի :Sad:

----------


## Array

> Հով,բայց էդպիսին Հայաստանում կգտնվի՞
> Դե մեկ ա Պորտերֆիլդը ուրիշ էր,էլի


Հայրապետյանը խոստացելա, հանրաճանաչ մարզիչ ա բերելու:Սպասենք

----------


## Shauri

> մի հատ սայթ ասեք, որ սաղ թիմերը տեսնենք ով ում հետա... ուեֆա-ի սայթում չկա գրած


ՈՒԵՖԱ–յի սայտում չի կարող լինել, որովհետև աշխարհի առաջնություն է, ՖԻՖԱ–յի սայտում պետք է նայել  :Smile:

----------


## Mari

Տեսնենք  մեծ  եղբայրն  էլ  կվախենա,  թե՞...
Բելգիային  կարելի  է  ապացուցել,  որ  իրենց  բախտը  ուղղակի  բերել  էր: Չէ,  ես  մի  3-րդ  տեղի  հույս  ունեմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել բոլորին՝ էլի ինչպես միշտ նախավերջի տեղն ենք բռնելու:
Իսպանիայի հետ 2 խաղն էլ զրոյի վրա կրվելու ենք, Թուրքիայից ու Բելգիայից մի միավոր ենք պոկելու, Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինայից՝ 2 կամ 3, Էստոնիային էլ մի խաղում կկրենք, մյուսում չենք կրի (3-4 միավոր էլ իրանց կողմից): Գումարենք, կստանանք. վատագույն դեպքում 7, լավագույն դեպքում՝ 9 միավոր 10 խաղում: Եթե տենց արդյունքով վերջի տեղ չբռնենք, նախավերջինից բարձր տեղ չենք բռնի:

----------


## NoemI

Ես ետքան վստահ չեի գրի, բա ոնց եղավ որ լիխտենշտենին մեր մոտ հազիվ կարողացան մեկ գնդակ խպել, իսկ այնտեղ 1-4 հաշվով հաղթեցին,

----------


## Ambrosine

3-րդ տեղը այդքան էլ բարդ խնդիր չի, իսկ ինչու ոչ 2-րդը? 1-ինը իսպանացիները կլինեն: Վաաաաաայ, թուրքեր. ճակատագիր ա, կամ էլ սարքած գործ :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

հլը Բելգիայի կամ Բոսնիայի մակարդակին հասնենք, նոր 3-րդ տեղի մասին կմտածենք

----------


## Cesare

> 3-րդ տեղը այդքան էլ բարդ խնդիր չի, իսկ ինչու ոչ 2-րդը? 1-ինը իսպանացիները կլինեն: Վաաաաաայ, թուրքեր. ճակատագիր ա, կամ էլ սարքած գործ


*Եթե Իսպանացիք ես գրուպից 2-րդ տեղով հելնեն ուրեմն թող պառք տան Աստծուն :
Հայաստանը 4-ից ավել չի հելնի :
Չնայած բոլորս ել շատ ենք ուզում, բայց ……
Մակարդակը ցածր ա :
Ես նույնիսկ Էստոնիաի հավաքականից եմ վախում :*

----------


## GevSky

> Շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել բոլորին՝ էլի ինչպես միշտ նախավերջի տեղն ենք բռնելու:
> Իսպանիայի հետ 2 խաղն էլ զրոյի վրա կրվելու ենք, Թուրքիայից ու Բելգիայից մի միավոր ենք պոկելու, Բոսնիա-Հերցեգովինայից՝ 2 կամ 3, Էստոնիային էլ մի խաղում կկրենք, մյուսում չենք կրի (3-4 միավոր էլ իրանց կողմից): Գումարենք, կստանանք. վատագույն դեպքում 7, լավագույն դեպքում՝ 9 միավոր 10 խաղում: Եթե տենց արդյունքով վերջի տեղ չբռնենք, նախավերջինից բարձր տեղ չենք բռնի:


*Ապեր քո նման մտածող մի քիչ շատ լինի հաստատ կյանքում վերջի տեղից բարձր չենք լինի, հերիքա էլի էսքան հոռետես ու դժգոհ լինենք, հա հենց առաջի տեղ ենք բռնելու ու սենսացիա անենք ինչի չէ որ: Իսպանիաին կհաղթենք իրանց տեխնիկաի դեմ դուրս բերելով ուժեղ կամք ու կոմբինացիոն կլասիկ խաղ հիմնված հակագրոհների վրա, իսկ Թուրքիաի դեմ դուրս կգանք հատուկ սկզբունքով՝ հաղթել ինչ գնով ուզումա լինի, թեկուզ ենթագիտակցական գերբնական ուժով, իսկ մնացածին ուղղակի կլասի վրա, ես լրիվ գիտակցում եմ ինչ եմ ասում ու հավատում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ, նստել ու թերահավատորեն դարդ անելու տեղը, թե մեկա մենք շատ թույլ ենք, ես որ մարտական եմ տրամադրված. Հենց մենք պետքա ուժեղացնենք ինքներս մեզ մենք միասին ենք և ուժեղ, առաջ դեպի ՄՈՒՆԴԻԱԼ!!!!!!**
Այսպես պետք է աջակցենք մերոնց հետևյալ խաղերում
Թուրքիա     -    
Իսպանիա   - 
Բելգիա         - 
Բոսն. Հերց.  -
Էստոնիա     -
*

----------


## Աբելյան

երևի մերոնք քո նման էին մտածում, որ ղազախներին կրվան
աջակցելը՝ կաջակցեմ մերոնց, բայց գիտեմ, որ մերոնք մենակ Էստոնիայից են ուժեղ
եթե Պորտերֆիլդը մնար՝ կարողա և քո ասածը իրականանար, բայց որ ղազախներն էլ մեզնից ուժեղ դուրս եկան, իմ ասածը ավելի հավանական ա

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հոպ, մի հատ սխալ... Կատալոնիան հավաքական ունի, որը ընդունված չի ՖԻՖԱ-ի ու ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի կողմից, այսինքն լինելով հանդերձ, չեղածի հաշիվ ա))


 Ինչ տարբերություն ունի թե չէ եթե չի կարա ՈւԵՖԱ-ի կամ ՖԻՖԱ-ի հովանու տակ անցկացվող որևէ մրցաշարի մասնակցի:

----------


## romanista

> Ինչ տարբերություն ունի թե չէ եթե չի կարա ՈւԵՖԱ-ի կամ ՖԻՖԱ-ի հովանու տակ անցկացվող որևէ մրցաշարի մասնակցի:


Բա ես ի՟նչ եմ ասում)) չասեց՟ի չեղածի հաշիվ ա՟ :Smile:   ուղղակի ասածս են ա որ դե ֆակտո հավաքականը կա, գոյություն ունի, գործում ա:

----------

Արծիվ (12.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան, 
> բա դու ասա ես ինչով է՟ի զբաղված էս մեկ ու կես ժամ ա)) հետաքրքրության համար Վիկիպեդիայում ուսումնասիրում էի բոլոր աշխարհագրական զոնաներում ԱԱ-ին մասնակցելու համար անցկացված ընտրական մրցաշարերը: Չե որ ԱԱ-ում ընդամենը 32 թիմ ա խաղում, հետաքրքիր ա, չե՟, թե աշխարհի մոտավորապես 200 երկրները ոնց են խաղում իրանց զոնաներում ու ոնց ա արդյունքում 32 թիմ մասնակցում ԱԱ-ին))
> Ժող, պատկերացրեք, Մոնղոլիան 2 գոլ ա խփել Հյուսիսային Կորեային 2 գոլ, դա մոնղոլների համար ռեկորդ ա բայց 2 խաղում 9 հատ էլ կերել ա)) ու էլի սենց լիքը խառը խշտի արդյունքներ)) խորհուրդ կտամ նայեք, շատ խառն ա ու հետաքրքրիր


Շատ լավ բան ես արել  :Smile:  ես էլ եմ սիրում մտնել վիքիփեդիա ու ժամերով փնտրել ինչ որ բան, նա մանավան երբ դա կապված է ֆուտբոլի հետ: Չգիտեմ ինչու բայց դա ինձ մեծ բավականությունա տալիս, բա որ նայում ես 1930թ աշխարհի խաղերը թե ովքեր են մասնակցել կամ դուրս մնացել, մի խոսքով շատ հտաքրքիրա Ռոմանիստա ջան: Բա որ PS3 ով խաղերն ես դնում խաղում, այս առաջնության բոլոր 64 խաղերն էլ կան մեջը, չհաշված 2006 աշխարհի առաջնությունը: Չեմ կարողանում բացատրել, իրոք որ դա գերագույն հաճույքա  :LOL: 



> Աստղ, եթե Կատալոնյան հանրապետություն լիներ ու հավաքական ունենար, ես քո հետ համակարծիք կլինեի , բայց կատալոնյան հավաքական չունի ու փաստացի Իսպանիայի կազմում ա, էտ էլ Պույոլի ու Չավիի ներդրումն էր իրենց ժողովրդի պայքարին, որը փոքր չէր, սաղ աշխարհը նայում էր էտ պահերը ու մեծ մասը խոսելու են կատալոնցիների պայքարի մասին ու լիքը մարդիկ կիմանան դա, երբեմն գիտնականը կամ ֆուտբոլիստը շատ ավելի շատ բան կարա անի իր ժողովրդի համար քան գեներալը, եթե ժամանակին, որևէ ղարաբաղցի, Նեֆտչիի կազմում դառնար ԽՍՀՄ չեմպիոն ու ղարաբաղի դրոշով էտ նշեր, մենք չեմ կարծում որ իրան դավաճան կհամարեինք


Երվանդ ջան ոնց չունի, հետաքրքիրն այնա որ Իսպանիայի հավաքականից ավելի հինա  :Smile:  Կատալոնիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչն էլ *Յոհան Կրուիֆնա*, ահա խնդրեմ՝
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalon..._football_team

----------

romanista (12.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

Արծիվ ջան, մոռացա ասեմ... ինչպես հասկացա, դու լատինաամերիկյան թիմերի սիրահար ես, ուրեմն իմացիր, որ հաջորդ Copa America - ն 2011-ին ա կայանալու Արգենտինայում, հուլիսի 3-ից 24-ը))
Աստղ ջան, հա, մի քիչ օֆֆտոպում եմ, բայց կներես, լա՟վ :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (12.07.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Արծիվ ես ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում ասեմ :Sad: , ես կհամարեի որ կա հավաքական եթե այդ հավաքականը մասնակցեր ասենք աշխարհի առաջնության նախնտրական փուլին, թե չէ տենց ցանկացած շենք կարա իրա հավաքականը ստեղծի, էտ հավաքականի գոյության մասին շատ քիչ մարդիկ գիտեն, ու նույնիսկ իր գոյությամբ ինքը ինչ որ ռեալ բան չի կարա փոխի, իսկ Չավիի ու մյուս՝ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում հանդես եկող կատալոնցիների, արարքը կարա լավ նպաստի իրանց պայքարի ճանաչմանը ու էտ պայքարի մասին ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդու ինֆորմացվածությանը, ապացույցը էս քննարկումը :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (12.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ես ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում ասեմ, ես կհամարեի որ կա հավաքական եթե այդ հավաքականը մասնակցեր ասենք աշխարհի առաջնության նախնտրական փուլին, թե չէ տենց ցանկացած շենք կարա իրա հավաքականը ստեղծի, էտ հավաքականի գոյության մասին շատ քիչ մարդիկ գիտեն, ու նույնիսկ իր գոյությամբ ինքը ինչ որ ռեալ բան չի կարա փոխի, իսկ Չավիի ու մյուս՝ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում հանդես եկող կատալոնցիների, արարքը կարա լավ նպաստի իրանց պայքարի ճանաչմանը ու էտ պայքարի մասին ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդու ինֆորմացվածությանը, ապացույցը էս քննարկումը


Ես քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, իմ կարծիքով այդ հավաքականը ինչ որ ձևական բնույթա կրում, այսինքն՝ *ռոյալ թագավորական* և հետո բոլորին էլ պարզա որ չի կարող մի երկիր երկու ազգային հավաքական ունենալ  :LOL:  Եթե վիքիով ուսումնասիրես ապա կտեսնես թե Կատալոնիայի հավաքականը ավելի հին է քան Իսպանիայինը:

----------

Սամսար (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, եթե Կատալոնյան հանրապետություն լիներ ու հավաքական ունենար, ես քո հետ համակարծիք կլինեի , բայց կատալոնյան հավաքական չունի ու փաստացի Իսպանիայի կազմում ա, էտ էլ Պույոլի ու Չավիի ներդրումն էր իրենց ժողովրդի պայքարին, որը փոքր չէր, սաղ աշխարհը նայում էր էտ պահերը ու մեծ մասը խոսելու են կատալոնցիների պայքարի մասին ու լիքը մարդիկ կիմանան դա, երբեմն գիտնականը կամ ֆուտբոլիստը շատ ավելի շատ բան կարա անի իր ժողովրդի համար քան գեներալը, եթե ժամանակին, որևէ ղարաբաղցի, Նեֆտչիի կազմում դառնար ԽՍՀՄ չեմպիոն ու ղարաբաղի դրոշով էտ նշեր, մենք չեմ կարծում որ իրան դավաճան կհամարեինք





> Արծիվ ես ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում ասեմ, ես կհամարեի որ կա հավաքական եթե այդ հավաքականը մասնակցեր ասենք աշխարհի առաջնության նախնտրական փուլին, թե չէ տենց ցանկացած շենք կարա իրա հավաքականը ստեղծի, էտ հավաքականի գոյության մասին շատ քիչ մարդիկ գիտեն, ու նույնիսկ իր գոյությամբ ինքը ինչ որ ռեալ բան չի կարա փոխի, իսկ Չավիի ու մյուս՝ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում հանդես եկող կատալոնցիների, արարքը կարա լավ նպաստի իրանց պայքարի ճանաչմանը ու էտ պայքարի մասին ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդու ինֆորմացվածությանը, ապացույցը էս քննարկումը


Եր, իրենց համար միջազգային հանրության մեջ մտնողներից մեկն էլ ես եմ. իմ կարծիքը ինչպիսի՞ն ա  :Wink:  Ես կասեի, որ ընդհակառակը, իրենց մասնակցությունը լրիվ ձևական է դարձնում անկապության համար պայքարը: Այ եթե ամբողջ աշխարհը Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում կատալոնացիների անուններ նշելու փոխարեն խոսա այն մասին, որ կատալոնացիները հրաժարվել են Իսպանիայի նման հավաքականի կազմում խաղալ, այ էդ ժամանակ էլ կհետաքրքրվեն Կատալոնիայի պատմությամբ, խնդրի էությունը արդեն հետաքրքիր կլինի: Իսկ հիմա անգամ ես ցանկություն չունեմ Կատալոնիայի պատմությունը թերթելու: Լավ էլ օրինակ բերեցիր Ղարաբաղը. մինչև հիմա իմ զայրույթը այս հարցում այն է, որ արցախահայությունը չի պայքարել այնպես, ինչպես Զանգեզուրը: Այ եթե կռվեին, հիմա մեր կազմում կլինեին, էսքան գլուխներս ցավի տակ չէր լինի:



> Աստղ ջան, հա, մի քիչ օֆֆտոպում եմ, բայց կներես, լա՟վ


Վերջին գրառումները բոլորն էլ օֆֆտոպ են: Հիմա ուղեղս չի աշխատում. հիվանդ մեռնում եմ /էս շոգին թեյ եմ խմում, դե պատկերացրեք էն աշխարհ գնալու որ ստադիայում եմ/, գիշերը կորոշեմ գրառումների ճակատագիրը: Կարող ա էս թեմայում էլ թողնեմ: Ամեն դեպքում դուք աշխատեք շատ չծավալվեք:

----------


## romanista

> անկապության համար պայքարը:


 :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Վերջին գրառումները բոլորն էլ օֆֆտոպ են: Հիմա ուղեղս չի աշխատում. հիվանդ մեռնում եմ /էս շոգին թեյ եմ խմում, դե պատկերացրեք էն աշխարհ գնալու որ ստադիայում եմ/, գիշերը կորոշեմ գրառումների ճակատագիրը: Կարող ա էս թեմայում էլ թողնեմ: Ամեն դեպքում դուք աշխատեք շատ չծավալվեք:


 :Shok:  Քեզ ի՟նչ ա եղել, այ Աստղ ջան)) Աստղ, ես օրինակ ինձ ուզբեկ կամ ղազախ չեմ համարում, բայց էս շոգին օրը մի 3 բաժակ հաստատ տաք թեյ եմ խմում, քանի որ և սիրում եմ թեյը, և այն ավելի է հովացնում ու քրտինքը հանում մեջիցդ, քան զովացուցիչ ըմպելիքները, որոնք զովացնում են մի քանի րոպե ու հա ուզում ես խմես :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, իրենց համար միջազգային հանրության մեջ մտնողներից մեկն էլ ես եմ. իմ կարծիքը ինչպիսի՞ն ա  Ես կասեի, որ ընդհակառակը, իրենց մասնակցությունը լրիվ ձևական է դարձնում *անկապության* համար պայքարը: Այ եթե ամբողջ աշխարհը Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում կատալոնացիների անուններ նշելու փոխարեն խոսա այն մասին, որ կատալոնացիները հրաժարվել են Իսպանիայի նման հավաքականի կազմում խաղալ, այ էդ ժամանակ էլ կհետաքրքրվեն Կատալոնիայի պատմությամբ, խնդրի էությունը արդեն հետաքրքիր կլինի: Իսկ հիմա անգամ ես ցանկություն չունեմ Կատալոնիայի պատմությունը թերթելու: Լավ էլ օրինակ բերեցիր Ղարաբաղը. մինչև հիմա իմ զայրույթը այս հարցում այն է, որ արցախահայությունը չի պայքարել այնպես, ինչպես Զանգեզուրը: Այ եթե կռվեին, հիմա մեր կազմում կլինեին, էսքան գլուխներս ցավի տակ չէր լինի:


 Անկապության համար պայքարը մի գուցե :Jpit: , Աստղ ջան կարող ա մարդ էլ լինի որ մտածի ընդհանրապես կատալոնցիների ինչին ա պետք անկախությունը, ուզում եմ ասեմ քո կարծիքը որոշիչ չէ , բացի դրանից դու Չավիի մասին ինչ էլ մտածես, ինքը իրա գործն արել ա , էս որ գրում ենք իրա արածի արդյունքն ա, ու լիքը մարդիկ որ տեղյակ չէին կատալոնցիների ձգտումների մասին մեր բանավեճին հետևելով տեղյակ կլինի, նրանց մի մասը կարա թքած ունեն էտ պայքարի վրա, մի մասը չէ, բայց կոնկրետ իրանց արած ռեկլամը աշխատեց :Wink: :

----------

Fender (12.07.2010), Սամսար (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 


Հաստատ վաԴ եմ  :LOL: 




> Քեզ ի՟նչ ա եղել, այ Աստղ ջան)) Աստղ, ես օրինակ ինձ ուզբեկ կամ ղազախ չեմ համարում, բայց էս շոգին օրը մի 3 բաժակ հաստատ տաք թեյ եմ խմում, քանի որ և սիրում եմ թեյը, և այն ավելի է հովացնում ու քրտինքը հանում մեջիցդ, քան զովացուցիչ ըմպելիքները, որոնք զովացնում են մի քանի րոպե ու հա ուզում ես խմես


Գրիպ եմ, կոկորդս ցավում ա, շոգին չեմ դիմանում...  :Shout:  Վերջ օֆֆտոպին  :Jpit: 
Ով օֆտոպեսցէ, նա ակումբափակվեսցէ /քոփիռայթ Մտահոգ/  :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (13.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Անկապության համար պայքարը մի գուցե,


 Հա էլի, էն մարդն էլ ա ասում *անկապության* համար, դու էլ... էլ ստե մի գուցեն որն ա՟)))) երկուսդ էլ սխալվեցիք)) չնայած անկա*պ*ությունն ու անկա*խ*ությունը իրար մոտիկ բաներ են :LOL: 
կներես Երվանդ ջան, չհասկացա ինչ էիր գրել)) դուրս ա գալիս, որ չես սխալվել))
Աստղ, եթե ուզում ես չօֆտոպենք, թեման փակի, ԱԱ-ն պրծել ա :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (13.07.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

պահոոոոոյ :Shok: 
իսպանիան կարողա որակավորման փուլն էլ չանցնի, եթե կատալոնիան առանձնանա ու իրա հավաքականով խաղա :Smile: 

Կատալոնիա աշխարհի չեմպիոն :Tongue:

----------

Արծիվ (14.07.2010), Սամսար (13.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ, թե մենք հայությունով ինչի էիննք մեզ կոտորում խալխի թիմերի համար: :Tongue:  

Մասնացած երկրների քաղաքացիներին դեռ հասկանում ենք: 

Հաղթողներին չեն դատում, բայց աշխարհի էս մի չեմպիոնը մի քիչ պայթածոտ չեմպիոն ա: Նախ ընդամենը 7 գոլ 7 խաղում ու խփած գնդակներով ընդհամենը վեցերորդ տեղ: Սա էն դեպքում երբ հարվածներով (126) իսպանացիները առաջին տեղում են, ու դարպասին հարվածներով նույնպես (46): Այսինք, հարգելի իսպանացիները նամուսով գոլ խփող չունեին: 

Արծաթե մեդալակիրն էլ փաստորեն ամենակոպիտ թիմն էր: Ամենաշատ խախտումներն (126) ու դեղին քարտերը (22) Նիդերլանդներինն են: Հանուն արդարության պետք ա նշել, որ ամենաշատ խախտումներից տուժված թիմն էլ Իսպանիան է (134): 

Ամենարդյունավետ թիմը Գերմանիան էր, ու երևի կլինի Եվրոպայի 2012 չեմպիոնը - 42 հարված դարպասին ու 16 գոլ: Համարյա ամեն երկրորդ հարվածը դարպասին գոլ ա եղել գերմանացիների մոտ: Ու գոլեր են խփել Անգլիային, Արգենտինային, ՈՒրուգվային .... 

Մեկ էլ հանուն արդարության էլի պետք ա նշել, որ Իսպանացիների մոտ փոխանցումների ճշգրտության մակարդակը 80% էր: Սրան մոտ արդյունք ունեն միայն Բրազիլացիները՝ 79%: 

Ամեն դեպքում, վիճակագրությունը մի կողմ, հոգուս մեղք չանեմ, Իսպանացիները անարդյունավետ, բայց սիրուն խաղ էին ցույց տալիս - գնդակի տոտալ վերահսկողություն, ճշգրիտ փոխանցումներ, լավ անցումներ, քիչ, բայց սիրուն գոլեր: Իսկ Ինիեստա Չավի կիսապաշտպանական զույգը երևի աշխարհում ուժեղագույնն ա: 

Հա, մեկ էլ Ֆորլանին լավագույն խաղացող տալը լրիվ արդար էր: Արտակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ ա: Ու եթե վերջին վարկյանին մի սանտիմ ներքև կրակեր, երևի բրոնզը իրանք տուն կտանեին:

----------

Ambrosine (12.07.2010), Farfalla (13.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), romanista (12.07.2010), Sagittarius (12.07.2010), Արծիվ (13.07.2010), Մարկիզ (12.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բակց ինչքան ուզում ա աշխարհի առաջնություն լինի, աշխարհի հզորը մնում ա հզոր, ու դեմը խաղ չկա: Քանի՞ չեմպիոնատ պիտի լինի, որ հզորին հասնող լինի: 



Ու հաջորդ առաջնությունն էլ հզորների հայրենիքում ա:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:28 ----------




> Աստղ ջան, իսկ ինչն ա՟ խանգարում մեզ, որ դառնանք Օվկիանիայի փարոսը Օրինակ ընդե Միկրոնեզիայի աբորիգենները շատ ուրախ կլինեն համով հայերի ներկայությանը իրենց կողքին


Ընկեր, մեզ մենակ այ սա կփրկի: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մինչև վերջ նայել  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (13.07.2010), Hda (13.07.2010), Norton (13.07.2010), romanista (13.07.2010), Արծիվ (13.07.2010), Սամսար (13.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Ընկեր, մեզ մենակ այ սա կփրկի: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մինչև վերջ նայել


լավն էր շատ :Smile:  մանավանդ էն 0-10 սխեմայի պահը :LOL:  բայց դե սա մերը չի, սա ռսներինն ա, դե իսկ մենք ավելի զիլ կարանք :Hands Up:

----------

Արծիվ (13.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բարեւ ձեզ,ես վերջապես դուրս եկա դեպրեսիայից,դե Նիդերլանդները այնպիսի երկիր է որ դեպրեսիան շատ հեշտ հաղթահարվում է,ուզում եմ հատուկ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Դրախտային սերմեր ընկերությանը իր Ամստերդամյան կրակներ արտադրանքանիշին
Այո Վան Բերտ Մառվեյկ,Այո նարնջագույն առյուծներ,ինչպիսի հաղթանակներ,Նիդերլանդների թագավորությունը ասեց իր խոսքը բոլորին,հիմա անբողջ աշխարհը նարնջագույն է,շնորհակալություն Ռոբբեն,Սնայդեր,թագուհի Բեատրիքս, Շնորհավորանքներս բոլորին ով որ հավատաց Նիդերլանդների հաղթանակներին,ինչեւե այսպիսի փոքր պետության համար 2-րդ տեղը շատ մեծ հաղթանակ է,շատերը կերազեին:
Ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ Իսպանիայի բոլոր երկրպագուններին՝հատկապես քեզ սիրելի *Astgh*,դու արժանի ես որ քո կյանքում լինեն միայն հաղթանակներ:

----------

Ambrosine (13.07.2010), Moonwalker (13.07.2010), Sagittarius (13.07.2010), Surveyr (16.07.2010), Yellow Raven (13.07.2010), Արծիվ (14.07.2010), Սամսար (14.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական.* *մի քանի գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են «Հայկական ֆուտբոլ» թեմա:
*



> Աստղ, եթե ուզում ես չօֆտոպենք, թեման փակի, ԱԱ-ն պրծել ա


Չօֆտոպելու համար կարելի է թեմաները նայել ու համապատասխան թեմայում գրել  :Wink: : Դեռ շուտ է՝ թեման փակելու համար: Միգուցե մարդիկ կան, որ ցանկանում են իրենց կարծիքը գրել: Թեման վերջնականապես կմաքրազարդվի փակվելուց առաջ: Դեռ լավ չեմ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Moonwalker (13.07.2010), Լեո (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չգիտեմ էլ՝ վերջին անգամ երբ էի Պրոֆֆուտբոլը դիտել, բայց էսօր ստացվեց, ու լավ է, որ ստացվեց, որովհետև Սենիկը ասեց, որ վաղը ցույց է տալու, թե ինչպես դիմավորեցին Իսպանիայի հավաքականին Մադրիդում, չեմպիոնական ավտոբուսը ինչ երթուղիով անցավ, հանդիպումը Խուան Կարլոս դը Բուրբոնի, Սապատերոյի... հետ: Կարճ ասած՝ կդիտեք: Հաղորդումը Կենտրոն հեռուստաալիքով է՝ ժամը 20:00-ին:

----------

BOBO (14.07.2010), Starkiller (13.07.2010), Yellow Raven (14.07.2010), Սամսար (14.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

*Իսպանիան տոնում է՝ երկու մահ, հարյուրավոր տուժածներ*  :Sad: 

_2010թ. աշխարհի առաջնության չեմպիոն ճանաչված Իսպանիայի հավաքականի հաղթանակը տոնող երկրպագուները արդեն անցել են բոլոր սահմանները:
Նրանցից երկուսը արդեն մահացել են սեփական խելքի պակասի պատճառով: Իսկ հարյուրավոր մարդիկ տուժել են բուռն տոնակատարության ժամանակ…
Երկրպագուներից մեկը հարբած վիճակում որոշել է թռնել իր իսկ տան պատշգամբից և մահացել է:  «Մենք ընկերներով դիտում էինք հանդիպումը, իսկ Ինյեստայի գոլից հետո հայտնաբերեցինք, որ նա այլևս մեր կողքին չէ…»: 
Տուժածների թիվը ողջ երկրում անհնար է հաշվել, բայց նույն Բարսելոնայում, որտեղ խաղը հեռարձակավում էր մեծ էկրանով, մոտ 74 մարդ է տուժել:
Վալենսիայում 50 ֆուտբոլասերներ վնասվածքներ են ստացել… Եվ այսպես շարունակ: Ալկոհոլը և հաղթանակը կարող են ողբերգական հետևանքների բերել: _ 

Աղբյուրը

----------

Ambrosine (14.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010), Moonwalker (14.07.2010), romanista (14.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

> *Իսպանիան տոնում է՝ երկու մահ, հարյուրավոր տուժածներ* 
> 
> _2010թ. աշխարհի առաջնության չեմպիոն ճանաչված Իսպանիայի հավաքականի հաղթանակը տոնող երկրպագուները արդեն անցել են բոլոր սահմանները:
> Նրանցից երկուսը արդեն մահացել են սեփական խելքի պակասի պատճառով: Իսկ հարյուրավոր մարդիկ տուժել են բուռն տոնակատարության ժամանակ…
> Երկրպագուներից մեկը հարբած վիճակում որոշել է թռնել իր իսկ տան պատշգամբից և մահացել է:  «Մենք ընկերներով դիտում էինք հանդիպումը, իսկ Ինյեստայի գոլից հետո հայտնաբերեցինք, որ նա այլևս մեր կողքին չէ…»: 
> Տուժածների թիվը ողջ երկրում անհնար է հաշվել, բայց նույն Բարսելոնայում, որտեղ խաղը հեռարձակավում էր մեծ էկրանով, մոտ 74 մարդ է տուժել:
> Վալենսիայում 50 ֆուտբոլասերներ վնասվածքներ են ստացել… Եվ այսպես շարունակ: Ալկոհոլը և հաղթանակը կարող են ողբերգական հետևանքների բերել: _ 
> 
> Աղբյուրը


Բա... հետո էլ ասում եք երբ ա՟ Հայաստանը չեմպիոն դառնալու... տենց բան որ եղավ, ստե սաղլամ մարդ չի մնա :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (14.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Երեկ Նիդերլանդները այնպես էր տոնում իր 2-րդ տեղի հաղթանակը,ուղղակի հրաշք,Մեր թիմին ընդունեցին ինչպես հերոսների,Թագուհի *Բեատրիքսը* անձամբ որպես շնորհավորանք Իսպանիային 90000 ծաղիկներ է ուղարկել,թագուհի *Բեատրիքսը* մեր մարզիչին ու թիմի ավագին ասպետի կոչում տվեց :Love: ամբողջ Ամստերդամը նարնջագույն էր,բոլորը փողոց էին դուրս եկել,մեծ շոուներ էին կազմակերպվել,մեր հավաքականը անցնում էր Ամստերդամի կանալներով ու խմում էր ավանդական Նիդերլանդական գարեջուր,բոլորը շաաատ ուրախ էին,ոչ մի միջադեպ չեղավ :Smile:  :Hands Up: 







 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (14.07.2010), Moonwalker (14.07.2010), Sagittarius (14.07.2010), Yellow Raven (14.07.2010), Արծիվ (14.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մեջիք ջան դե ազնվականությունը ուրիշ բան ա էլի :Good: : Թե չէ Իսպանիայի թագուհին Գերմանիայի հետ խաղից հետո ընենց անակնկալ էր մտել հանդերձարան, խեղճ Պույոլը լրիվ մանթո էր :Blush: : կեցցեն Նարինջները :Drinks: , կեցցե թագուհին :King:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010), Արծիվ (14.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ահա նոր րեյտինգը
Կցորդ 48776

----------

Ambrosine (14.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010), romanista (14.07.2010), Yellow Raven (14.07.2010), Արծիվ (14.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մեջիք ջան դե ազնվականությունը ուրիշ բան ա էլի: Թե չէ Իսպանիայի թագուհին Գերմանիայի հետ խաղից հետո ընենց անակնկալ էր մտել հանդերձարան, խեղճ Պույոլը լրիվ մանթո էր: կեցցեն Նարինջները, կեցցե թագուհին


Ինչքան հիշում եմ ես էլ եմ տեսել դա, իրոք որ շատ ամոթ էր Իսպանիայի թագուհու համար:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Moonwalker (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ ես էլ եմ տեսել դա, իրոք որ շատ ամոթ էր Իսպանիայի թագուհու համար:


Սա էլ վիդեոն




Բացատրեք, թե ստեղ ինչն էր ամոթ. ըստ ձեզ Իսպանիայի թագուհին կյանքում գոտկատեղից վերև մերկ տղամարդ չէ՞ր տեսել:

Հալալ ա իսպանացիներին, որ էսպիսի թագուհի ունեն  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2010), tikopx (14.07.2010), Yellow Raven (15.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (15.07.2010), Արծիվ (15.07.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Նենց ես ասում գոտկատեղից վերև մերկ տղամարդ չի տեսել, ոնց որ գոտկատեղից ներքև չի տեսել :Jpit: , թագավորը բաաաա:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բացատրեք, թե ստեղ ինչն էր ամոթ. ըստ ձեզ Իսպանիայի թագուհին կյանքում գոտկատեղից վերև մերկ տղամարդ չէ՞ր տեսել: Հալալ ա իսպանացիներին, որ էսպիսի թագուհի ունեն


Ռուֆուս ջան ին՞չ կա ստեղ բացատրելու եթե ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ է  :Smile:  
Կներեք արդեն օֆֆտոպ է ստացվում բայց հարցը մերկ տղամարդ տեսնել կամ չտեսնելը չի, այլ կնոջ պատիվը որը պատկանում է Ռոյալ ընտանիքի: Եթե այսպես կոչված «թագուհին» ցանկանում էր տեսնել իր երկրի հավաքականին ապա նա կարող էր հետևել Նիդեռլանդների թագուհու օրինակին:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Moonwalker (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս ջան ին՞չ կա ստեղ բացատրելու եթե ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ է  
> Կներեք արդեն օֆֆտոպ է ստացվում բայց հարցը մերկ տղամարդ տեսնել կամ չտեսնելը չի, այլ կնոջ պատիվը որը պատկանում է Ռոյալ ընտանիքի: Եթե այսպես կոչված «թագուհին» ցանկանում էր տեսնել իր երկրի հավաքականին ապա նա կարող էր հետևել Նիդեռլանդների թագուհու օրինակին:


Նախ ինքը «այսպես կոչված թագուհի» չի, այլ թագավորական ընտանիքի ներկայացուցիչ, որը շատ մեծ հեղինակություն, հարգանք ու սեր է վայելում իր երկրում (ի տարբերություն բրիտանական ու մի շարք այլ երկրների թագավորական ընտանիքների):

Ես չգիտեի, որ հանդերձարան այցելելը որևէ կերպ «գցում» է կնոջ պատիվը, թերևս մենակ հայերն են էսպես կարծում: Իսպանիայի թագուհին այնքան ուրախ էր իր երկրի հավաքականի հաղթանակով, որ որոշել էր առաջինը շնորհավորել նրանց, այլ ոչ թե սպասել օֆիցիալ տոնակատարություններին:

Իսկ վերջում հաշվի առ, որ Իսպանիայի թագավորական ընտանիքը մարզական ընտանիք է ու բոլոր անդամները սպորտի մեծ սիրահար են: Նույն Սոֆիա թագուհին ներկայացրել է Հունաստանը 1960թ-ի ամառային օլիմպիական խաղերին: Սոֆիայի եղբայրը՝ Հունաստանի Կոնստանտինոս թագավորը 1960թ-ի ամառային օլիմպական խաղերին ոսկե մեդալ է նվաճել:

Արքայադուստր Կրիստինան մասնակցել է 1988թ-ի ամառային օլիմպիական խաղերին ու բացման արարողության ժամանակ ինքն է տարել Իսպանիայի դրոշը:

Արքայազն Ֆելիպեն մասնակցել է 1992թ-ի ամառային օլիմպիական խաղերին ու բացման արարողության ժամանակ տարել Իսպանիայի դրոշը:

Թագավոր Խուան Կառլոսն էլ 1972թ-ի ամառային օլիմպիական խաղերին է մասնակցել:

Դե հիմա ասա, Նիդեռլանդների թագավորական ընտանիքը էսքան բան արե՞լ ա կյանքում  :Smile:  Դե պարզ ա, որ իսպանական թագավորական ընտանիքի համար սպորտը շատ ավելի կարևոր դեր է խաղում, դրա համար էլ իրենք իրենց մարզիկներին ոչ թե ձևական պաշտոնական արարողություններին են շնորհավորում, այլ անմիջապես խաղից հետո ու ի սրտե  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2010), Hda (15.07.2010), Yellow Raven (15.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

Մի մոռացեք,որ ամեն դեպքում *աշխարհի չեմպիոնների* հանդերձարանն է:
թագուհիներ եղել ու էլի կլինեն:Այ այս կարգի  հնարավորաւթյան կրկին լինելն է հարցական:Իսպանիայի պատմության մեջ միակ թագուհին է,որ անձամբ շնորհավորել է չեմպիոներին :

----------


## Արծիվ

Լավ կարիք չկա այսքան ծավալվել նման հարցի շուրջ, քանի որ դա տվյալ պահին ամենաքիչն է հետաքրքրում ինձ և կարծում եմ հայերիս  :Wink: , չնայած որ այնուամենայնիվ ողջունելի չէ նրա արարքը  :Bad:  :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ու ի՞նչ ա անում. իմ իմանալով ամառային հանգիստն ա վայելում


Ըհը... Վայելումա հարգանք պատիվ, ճիշտ է ընթանում է աշխարհի առաջնությունը ու սա Մունդիալ 2010-ը որևէ կապ չունի երկրի Լա Լիգայի հետ, բայց Բարսելոնան այստեղ էլ է աչկի ընկնում: Իսպանիայի հավաքականում այս տարի հանդես են գալիս մեծ թվով Բարսելոնցիներ, որը առաջին անգամ Աշխարհի առաջնության պատմության ընթացքում հասել է մինչև եզրափակիչ ու պետք է եզրափակիչում մրցի Հոլադիայի հավաքականի հետ: Ինչպես Բարսելոնան ցույց տվեց գեղեցիկ ու արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ, այնպես էլ Իսպանիան, իսկ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում հանդես են գալիս՝ Պույոլը թիմի ավագ, Պիկեն, Չավին, Ինիեստան, Բուսկեցը, Դավիդ Վիլիան որը նոր է տեղափոխվել Բարսելոնա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ըհը... Վայելումա հարգանք պատիվ, ճիշտ է ընթանում է աշխարհի առաջնությունը ու սա Մունդիալ 2010-ը որևէ կապ չունի երկրի Լա Լիգայի հետ, բայց Բարսելոնան այստեղ էլ է աչկի ընկնում: Իսպանիայի հավաքականում այս տարի հանդես են գալիս մեծ թվով Բարսելոնցիներ, որը առաջին անգամ Աշխարհի առաջնության պատմության ընթացքում հասել է մինչև եզրափակիչ *ու պետք է եզրափակիչում մրցի Հոլադիայի հավաքականի հետ*: Ինչպես Բարսելոնան ցույց տվեց գեղեցիկ ու արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ, այնպես էլ Իսպանիան, իսկ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում հանդես են գալիս՝ Պույոլը թիմի ավագ, Պիկեն, Չավին, Ինիեստան, Բուսկեցը, Դավիդ Վիլիան որը նոր է տեղափոխվել Բարսելոնա:


Հա ի՞նչ. Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ավագն էլ Ռեալի ու աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահն է, պաշտպանների մեջ էլ կան ռեալիստներ, կիսապաշտպանների էլ:

Ինչ պետք է անի՞... եզրափակիչը ե՞րբ է, ամսաթիվը մոռացել եմ  :Xeloq:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Yellow Raven (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա ի՞նչ. Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ավագն էլ Ռեալի ու աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահն է, պաշտպանների մեջ էլ կան ռեալիստներ, կիսապաշտպանների էլ:
> 
> Ինչ պետք է անի՞... եզրափակիչը ե՞րբ է, ամսաթիվը մոռացել եմ


11 - ին   :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Աստղ, եթե ուզում ես չօֆտոպենք, թեման փակի, ԱԱ-ն պրծել ա


Թեման փակելու իմաստը ընդհանրապես չեմ տեսնում: Մունդիալ 2010-ը ավարտվեց, բայց դեռ նրա մասին կարող ենք խոսել այնքան, ինչքան ուզում ենք: Իսկ ով դժգոհ մնաց Մունդիալ 2010-ի արդյունքներից, ու էս թեման էլ նրա նյարդերի վրա ազդում ա, թող էս թեմա չմտնի  :Smile: 

Աստղ ջան, դե գիտես, փակել-մակել չկա  :Wink:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.07.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Նայեք, որակով էլ են էլի*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.07.2010), ministr (16.07.2010), Արծիվ (16.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության բոլոր գոլերը 1920x1080 HDTV որակով*

Վիդեո կոդեկ՝  *H.264*
Աուդիո՝ *Mp3*
Թարգմանությունը՝ *ռուսերեն*

----------


## Norton

*Եզրափակչի ջաբուլանին վաճառվել է աճուրդում*



> Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչ՝ Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա խաղի ընթացքում օգտագործված գնդակներից մեկը eBay ինտերնետային աճուրդում վաճառվել է 74 հազար դոլարով։ Գնորդի անունը չի նշվում։
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է ИТАР-ТАСС-ը, մունդիալին մասնակցած երկրների մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստներ բողոքում էին թռիչքի ժամանակ ջաբուլանիի անկանխատեսելի «պահվածքից», չնայած գնդակն արտադրող «Ադիդաս» ընկերությունը պնդում էր, որ դրանց պատրաստման տեխնոլոգիան, ընդհակառակը, կոչված է բարելավելու աէրոդինամիկան։
> 
> eBay-ի ներկայացուցիչների կարծիքով՝ առաջնության գնդակների այս սերիայի իրարամերժ գնահատականները միայն մեծացրել են հետաքրքրությունը տվյալ լոտի նկատմամբ։
> 
> Tert.am

----------

Yellow Raven (17.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պաուլը ունեցավ թիկնապահ



Պաուլը ունեցավ թիկնապահ
ՄԻՋԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ / LIFESTYLE
11:30  20.07.2010 

Գերմանական Օբերհաուզեն քաղաքի աշխարհահռչակ ութոտնուկ Պաուլը արդեն ունի անձնական թիկնապահ: Ղեկավարությանը նման քայլի դրդեցին աշխարհի տարբեր ծայրերից ժամանած հյուրերը, որոնք գալիս են Գերմանիա որպեսզի տեսնեն ՀԱՀ-ում անցկացված աշխարհի առաջնության հանդիպումների մի մասը ճիշտ գուշակած Պաուլին:

Պաուլի թիկնապահի անունը Օլաֆ Կիպեն է: Օլաֆը 39 տարեկան է, նրա հասակն է ընդամենը 169սմ., բայց նա թիկնեղ է: Թիկնապահի հիմնական պարտականությունների մեջ են մտում բազմահազար այցելուների կառավարումը:  «Ես հետևում եմ, որպեսզի Պաուլին լուսանկարելուց անջատված լինեն ֆոտոխցիկների ճառագայթները, և այցելուներին արգելում եմ դիպչել ակվարիումին»-նշել է Օլաֆը:

*Աղբյուր*

----------

Սամսար (20.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Պաուլը ունեցավ թիկնապահ
> ՄԻՋԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ / LIFESTYLE
> 11:30  20.07.2010 
> 
> Գերմանական Օբերհաուզեն քաղաքի աշխարհահռչակ ութոտնուկ Պաուլը արդեն ունի անձնական թիկնապահ: Ղեկավարությանը նման քայլի դրդեցին աշխարհի տարբեր ծայրերից ժամանած հյուրերը, որոնք գալիս են Գերմանիա որպեսզի տեսնեն ՀԱՀ-ում անցկացված աշխարհի առաջնության հանդիպումների մի մասը ճիշտ գուշակած Պաուլին:
> 
> Պաուլի թիկնապահի անունը Օլաֆ Կիպեն է: Օլաֆը 39 տարեկան է, նրա հասակն է ընդամենը 169սմ., բայց նա թիկնեղ է: Թիկնապահի հիմնական պարտականությունների մեջ են մտում բազմահազար այցելուների կառավարումը:  «Ես հետևում եմ, որպեսզի Պաուլին լուսանկարելուց անջատված լինեն ֆոտոխցիկների ճառագայթները, և այցելուներին արգելում եմ դիպչել ակվարիումին»-նշել է Օլաֆը:
> 
> *Աղբյուր*


Մեր մոլորկաը գժվել ա լրիվ... մնում ա Լոպեսի ապահովագրված հետույքի համար էլ թիկնապահ վարձեն... դեգրադացիա ա գնում...

----------

Արծիվ (20.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Տարօրինակ ժամանակներում ենք ապրում մի զարմացի:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հետաքրքիր ա:
Մեր հավաքականին էլ ա աչքիս սենց ռեժիմ պետք: :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ութոտնիկը մեռել ա... ::}:

----------


## Gayl

> Ութոտնիկը մեռել ա...


Բա վրեն միլիոնավոր մարդկանց նաֆս կար :LOL: 
Սիրտս հովացավ, համ էլ ոչ թե մեռելա այլ ՍԱՏԿԵԼ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (23.12.2010)

----------


## V!k

> Ութոտնիկը մեռել ա...


Բայց որքան որ հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, մի քանի ամիս կլինի, որ եդ ութոտնուկը էլ չկա :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բայց որքան որ հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, մի քանի ամիս կլինի, որ եդ ութոտնուկը էլ չկա


Վայթեմ Հոկտեմբերի վերջերին էր:

----------

V!k (23.12.2010)

----------

